# Sticking latex paints



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

2 weeks after painting the doors on my garage cabinets still stick closed. It isn't tight (to the point of pulling paint off) but I haven't left them closed for more than a minute or two and I'm concerned that once I close them for days they will stick and pull paint off. I had the same problem years ago with pantry shelves and Behr paints (as low VOC paint was starting to be required) but I thought newer paints fixed this issue.

How dang long do I have to wait until I can use my cabinets!?!?!?

This is Glidden Premium semi-gloss from Lowes.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like it was really humid when you painted those doors/cabinets. It is quite possible that it will never be fully "hardened" paint. Sometimes if they are exposed to extreme heat (100 degrees or so) outside in very low humidity it will dry/harden the paint. Thats my experience and .02 worth


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

The problem is that you used latex paint. This will happen about 95% of the time when you use latex on wood. Let me ask you this, were the cabinets new or were you repainting them? If you were repainting them and you painted latex over existing oil based paint, then the paint will never stick. It will peel with ease. You can paint oil over latex but not vice versa. Good luck


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The cabinets were new, built by my fater and me, bare wood, lightly sanded, primed with Kilz primer, and topcoated. The (Aggie Maroon) edges got a third and fourth coat when I decided to highlight it and the first highlights didn't cover well.

Each coat was allowed to dry overnight at least.

The doors still try to stick closed. I think I'll set a space heater under them for a day or two and see if it helps.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

try space heater, also get some felt pads (usually come with new hinges, and place them where doors touch cabinets top and bottom, on handle side. good luck. derral


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

humble one said:


> try space heater, also get some felt pads (usually come with new hinges, and place them where doors touch cabinets top and bottom, on handle side. good luck. derral


The bumpers are probably your best bet. Chances are the paint is as "cured" as it's gonna get. Aside from repainting with oil-based enamel.....I think whatcha see is whatcha got.


----------



## AguasAg (Jul 13, 2011)

Another thing you can try is furniture wax. I had the same issue after I painted a dresser with latex (I hate working with oil based paints) and latex just never fully hardens like oil does. You can use the old school johnson paste wax and wax the surfaces just like you would a car. Helps to protect the finish, makes cleanup a breeze and adds a low lustre to the paint.

For the future - even if you hate oil paints as much as I do, you really should stick to latex on walls and ceilings only. Oil every where else.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The bumpers stuck and pulled off...

I rubbed in some car wax (all I had at the time) and it seems to have stopped the sticking for now. I guess I get to wax all the shelves now...stuff is sticking down too.

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Behr isn't the problem. Most of the time, this problem is caused by adding coats of paint too quickly. Dry to the touch does not necessarily mean that all of the solvents in the paint have had enough time to escape before the next coat is applied. Adding another coat over an uncured coat assures that these solvents will be trapped underneath, taking an exorbitant amount of time to fully cure.

.


----------



## mark500 (May 2, 2012)

You should try to covering it with a layer of varnish. It will dry at around 75 degree temperature. Also you can wipe a little talcum on the surface. It make paint dry at some extant.

__________________
basement renovations :idea:


----------



## AguasAg (Jul 13, 2011)

The wax is all he needs. Glad I could help.


----------

